# My doctor is out of town and I'm feeling terrible/worried...



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

I've felt really awful all day today and of course when I called my doctor, he is out of town. My resting heart rate is right at 100 bpm and I have this feeling I can only describe as my eyes being sucked into the back of my head. Also feeling disoriented and having waves of panic. Last time I felt like this, I went to the doctor and had a cat scan and was told I was fine. Do I just ride this out and hope for the best? I really don't want to go to the hospital but I'm starting to wonder if something is really wrong. Thanks for reading.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

jumpingbean said:


> I've felt really awful all day today and of course when I called my doctor, he is out of town. My resting heart rate is right at 100 bpm and I have this feeling I can only describe as my eyes being sucked into the back of my head. Also feeling disoriented and having waves of panic. Last time I felt like this, I went to the doctor and had a cat scan and was told I was fine. Do I just ride this out and hope for the best? I really don't want to go to the hospital but I'm starting to wonder if something is really wrong. Thanks for reading.


Maybe if it doesn't subside in a few you might want to go to the emergency room. Does your doctor have an answering service that might direct you want to do in off hours?


----------



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

Hi Webster, thanks for the reply. I'm feeling better. I took half of a beta blocker and that seemed to help. I was only on them for a short time because my blood pressure got too low but I figured I needed it. I think it was a panic attack but I don't know why because I'm not feeling excessively stressed out. I still have a headache but don't feel like I need to go to the E.R. It was such a strange and unpleasant feeling. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you have any current labs with ranges you could share?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am glad you are feeling better. You still might want to share what you experienced with your doctor. Take care.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> I was only on them for a short time because my blood pressure got too low but I figured I needed it. I think it was a panic attack but I don't know why because I'm not feeling excessively stressed out.


 This was a good idea. I have low blood pressure, too, but my Hashi's makes my heart just pound around in my chest (which is very annoying at night), so I start with a half of a beta blocker and go from there. The half pill usually works to calm things down without dropping my BP too much.

And if you have thyroid issues you can get all kinds of panic attacks/panicky feelings without any stress at all, unfortunately. I would ditto the advice about still telling your doctor what happened.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumpingbean said:


> I've felt really awful all day today and of course when I called my doctor, he is out of town. My resting heart rate is right at 100 bpm and I have this feeling I can only describe as my eyes being sucked into the back of my head. Also feeling disoriented and having waves of panic. Last time I felt like this, I went to the doctor and had a cat scan and was told I was fine. Do I just ride this out and hope for the best? I really don't want to go to the hospital but I'm starting to wonder if something is really wrong. Thanks for reading.


What is your diagnosis? Hyperthyroid? Don't fool around if in doubt. Either call your doc or get to the ER.


----------

